# Esultanza Cacciatore Juventus Verona. Video



## admin (23 Settembre 2013)

L'agghiacciante esultanza di Fabrizio Cacciatore dopo il gol segnato alla Juventus ieri pomeriggio. Gol che ha portato il Verona in vantaggio allo Juventus Stadium. Il match, poi, è terminato 2-1 per i bianconeri.

Video da Youtube dell'esultanza qui in basso


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2013)

Che ignoranza.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2013)

Admin, addirittura "agghiacciante"? 

Pare un invertebrato! Gioia pura


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2013)

L'ho visto live. Sono passato dall'esaltazione per il gol alla più profonda depressione e rigetto verso il genere umano. Fossi stato l'arbitro avrei annullato il gol.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Settembre 2013)

La mia domanda non vuole assolutamente essere polemica: cos'ha che non va l'esultanza di Cacciatore? Oltre a essere esteticamente brutta, per chi o cosa è offensiva?


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La mia domanda non vuole assolutamente essere polemica: cos'ha che non va l'esultanza di Cacciatore? Oltre a essere esteticamente brutta, per chi o cosa è offensiva?



per i tifosi della juve ovviamente, non si può esultare contro la juve bisogna stare zitti


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2013)

a me ha fatto semplicemente ridere.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La mia domanda non vuole assolutamente essere polemica: cos'ha che non va l'esultanza di Cacciatore? Oltre a essere esteticamente brutta, per chi o cosa è offensiva?



Ma niente, si scherza. E' solo esteticamente agghiacciante


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ahahah sembrava posseduto


----------



## Dexter (23 Settembre 2013)

io calciatore con tutti quei soldi e tutta la patata che mi gira attorno farei anche peggio dopo aver segnato alla giuve


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Gli è salita l'ignoranza....


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (23 Settembre 2013)

Ahahahahahahah ha le convulsioni ahahah
Comunque mai come Mark Bresciano.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2013)

Un grande, peccato per il risultato.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Settembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma niente, si scherza. E' solo esteticamente agghiacciante




No perché anche su youtube c'era gente che diceva, però seriamente, che era offensiva


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2013)

ahahahahahhahah oddio questa non l'avevo vista


----------



## Gekyn (23 Settembre 2013)

Più scoordinato di una motozappa!!


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> No perché anche su youtube c'era gente che diceva, però seriamente, che era offensiva



hahah in effetti un po' offensiva lo è. Non verso la juve, ma verso la decenza e la dignità umana


----------



## Morghot (23 Settembre 2013)

Idolo totale


----------

